# John Doe



## danalto

Hello! 
We know that this is used to call someone when you don't know his name.
Which the right equivalent in Italian?


----------



## giadavalentino

il signor Rossi o Caio Sempronio, credo.


----------



## CristinaBurke

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Doe in fondo c'è la corrispondenza in Italiano.
Stai traducendo John Doe? Il telefilm? Bello. 

Edit:
No, è vero quello che dice Timla, su wiki non c'è la corrispondenza in Italiano ma solo un modo di indicare le persone.


----------



## Akire72

Tizio is also very common. If uou want to name some people without name you say Tizio, Caio e Sempronio


----------



## CristinaBurke

Timla you was right.


----------



## DDT

Se vuoi dare una connotazione umoristica anche "Pinco pallo" può fare al caso Tuo 
Oppure - anche se non diffusissimo - potresti usare "cippa lippa"  

DDT


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Ciao, Daniela.
Confermo il suggerimento di DDT, come recita anche il De Mauro:

Pinco* Pallino* loc.s.m. CO colloq., nome generico per indicare una persona sconosciuta o di poca importanza.


----------



## narmoriel

DDT said:


> Se vuoi dare una connotazione umoristica anche "Pinco pallo" può fare al caso Tuo
> Oppure - anche se non diffusissimo - potresti usare "cippa lippa"
> 
> DDT


 
Hi,
usually we use " Pinco pallino" ( in Tuscany)
Narmoriel


----------



## danalto

Grazie a tutti.
Si tratta sempre di Cold Case, il tipo che si presenta dicendo che si chiama John Doe è il presunto assassino.
Il contesto è serissimo, la detective capo Rush si lascia sfuggire una risatina quando sente il nome dell'uomo.

Io quasi quasi pensavo di non tradurlo e di metterci _*John Smith*_. (il tipo si chiama davvero John, di nome)


----------



## Akire72

Perché non lsci John Doe, un nome vale l'altro, perché Smith? Perché è un cognome più diffuso? Non so... forse in questa logica hai ragione. anche Taylor è molto comunemente riconosciuto come cognome inglese


----------



## raffaella

danalto said:


> Grazie a tutti.
> Si tratta sempre di Cold Case, il tipo che si presenta dicendo che si chiama John Doe è il presunto assassino.
> Il contesto è serissimo, la detective capo Rush si lascia sfuggire una risatina quando sente il nome dell'uomo.
> 
> Io quasi quasi pensavo di non tradurlo e di metterci _*John Smith*_. (il tipo si chiama davvero John, di nome)


 
Puoi anche lasciare John Doe. Gli appassionati del genere capiranno il riferimento e i non appassionati potrebbero perdersi comunque l'ilarità del nome sia con Smith che con Doe. 
Certo se qualcuno si presentasse con un "Mi chiamo Pinco, Pinco Pallino..." sarebbe tutto lampante!


----------



## danalto

Pensavo a *Smith *perché ormai è stato usato in molti film per indicare una persona che vuol nascondere la propria vera identità.


----------



## cas29

Smith è usato da una persona che vuol nascondere *la propria* vera identità.

*John Doe* è usato quasi sempre quando chi parla *non sa chi è veramente* una persona (spesso morte!)

Suggerisco in questo caso o lasci John Doe - o usi Tizo Caio


----------



## lsp

John Smith and John Doe are not interchangeable. John Smith is everyman. The quintessential American. John Doe is someone who has yet to be identified, and may be the farthest thing from typical, for example a murder victim or a murderer, an amnesiac, etc. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Akire72

Si tutto questo è giusto e vero, ma non dimentichiamo il fine: un adattamento di dialoghi. Non si può tradurre un nome di una persona anonima inglese come Tizio Caio!!! I stick with Dany's John Smith!!


----------



## Henry63a

Akire72 said:


> Si tutto questo è giusto e vero, ma non dimentichiamo il fine: un adattamento di dialoghi. Non si può tradurre un nome di una persona anonima inglese come Tizio Caio!!! I stick with Dany's John Smith!!


Anch'io sposo in pieno l'opzione *John Smith*.

Sono d'accordo con Erika che non si può far dire ad un americano che il suo nome è *Tizio* (o un qualunque corrispettivo italiano), pur in una versione doppiata. Risulterebbe se non comico almeno strano e non mi sembra si adatti in un contesto, come definito da Dany, serissimo.

Capisco che da un punto di vista di un madrelingua inglese lasciare *John Doe* sarebbe l'opzione migliore, però il telefilm è rivolto ad un pubblico prevalentemente italiano e *John Smith* credo sia l'opzione più familiare che si possa inserire nel contesto.


----------



## danalto

Eheheh, vedo che i foreri sono attenti e sempre più collaborativi. 
Cominciate a ragionare come un dialoghista! Fossi in voi mi preoccuperei!


----------



## isabelarcher

Adesso diro' una scemenza..perdonate 
comunque
serve un nome che si riveli immediatamente come falso?
Se e' cosi' non potresti mettere un cognome famoso invece di uno comune
come smith
tipo "mi chiamo john lennon"


era solo per parlare...


----------



## Sierra

lsp said:


> John Smith and John Doe are not interchangeable. John Smith is everyman. The quintessential American. John Doe is someone who has yet to be identified, and may be the farthest thing from typical, for example a murder victim or a murderer, an amnesiac, etc.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
Se posso dare un mio parere...

Sono d'accordissima con ISP, non si può sostituire John Doe con John Smith. 

"John Smith" si tratta di una persona qualsiasi - _the average person_ (un Paolo Rossi o Signora Maria?) - es. "How would an increase in income tax affect John Smith"?

"John Doe" si tratta di una persona non ancora identificata e come abbiamo visto può essere una persona in coma, vittima di un omicidio, ecc.


----------



## Akire72

Dany un suggerimento provocatorio: perché questo signore non lo chiami John Nessuno, americano di origine italiane ovviamente!!!  
Abbiamo capito che non è la stessa cosa, ma non è assolutamente facile adattare un nome con questo doppio senso a dei dialoghi italiani, per cui io sto ancora con Dany per John Smith, al limite Dany puoi battezzarlo John Taylor (che era pure uno dei Duran Duran e così accontentiamo anche Isabelarcher! ) così leviamo di mezzo questo doppio senso con l'_everyman_ John Smith!


----------



## danalto

isabel: no! 
erika e gli altri, qui è la persona stessa che si autodefinisce John  Doe, quando il detective gli chiede come si chiama.
lsp e cas hanno ragione (come sempre  ) ma io devo far arrivare un concetto in un briciolo di secondo...e giustificare la battuta del Detective che gli risponde, dopo una risatina... "Originale!" ironizzando.


----------



## Akire72

Ho pensato una cretinata, lo so ma la sparo lo stesso:

John John


----------



## cas29

Sorry Erika - John John non si può considerare - era il "nickname" di JFK Junior e avrà una connotazione non voluta.

Da quanto ho capito delle connotazione italiane, e dal fatto che è la personna se stesso che si presenta come "John Doe" direi *solo in situazione contesto specifico *John Smith può andare bene per sostituire John Doe. --- Ormai tutti hanno capito la differenza fra le due per un madre lingua!


----------



## TheRock55

Visto che John Doe e Jane Doe sono i nomi o non nomi nel senso che servono a definire es:vittime senza nome o dare un identità di se stessi vaga, un po come dire Mario Rossi o, come mi suggeriscono, Jean Dupont per i francesi, convengo che in questo contesto (vista la risatina del detective) John Smith o altro nome comune o curioso esempio J.Jackson , John Brown, Dylan Dog, Billy Bis, Bugs Bunny possano andar bene.


----------



## Akire72

Visto il sollevamento di polvere di John Smith, che comunque tuttora ritengo essere l'adattamentoo migliore avevo pensato a John John (che non tutti gli italiani penso collegherebbero a Kennedy jr.) perché è la ripetizione dello stesso nome, quindi niente affatto originale. In alternativa potrebbe esserci Billy Bill, ma Dany vorrebbe mantenere John che è il nome vero del personaggio. Potrebbe essere allora John Johns o John Jones (nel quale c'è forte assonanza tra i due) proprio per risaltare la mancanza di fantasia, un po' come molti nomi italiani quale Guido Guidi, Bruno Bruni, Giorgio Giorgi ecc.


----------



## claudine2006

Voto per John Smith, un nome "anonimo". Avevo pensato anche a Pinco Pallino, ma è sarebbe troppo ironico!


----------



## Akire72

Hai deciso poi come ribattezzerai John Doe? Scusami ma son curiosa di sapere come hai sfangato questa empasse!


----------



## danalto

Smith...John Smith.


----------



## Akire72

Be' a ragione direi, ... per plebiscito


----------



## Blackman

Vorrei capire la sfumatura _John Doe_.

A me pare di capire che si applichi a persone delle quali non si conosce il nome, non identificate, ma ben precise.

_Quello è John Doe, non conosciamo il nome._

Si usa anche per il concetto di _everyman_, uomo qualsiasi, alla stregua del nostro _Mario Rossi_? o esiste altro?


EDIT: Mi rispondo da solo...

Secondo Wiki è usato anche in questo senso, ma esistono dei nomi più adatti: John Q, John Public e John Smith.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Doe


----------



## Teerex51

John Doe è una persona anonima (per una varietà di motivi: perchè tiene all'anonimato o perchè sprovvisto di identificazione). Vedi anche qui 

_Everyman_, nel senso di Mario Rossi (che però non ha un equivalente in John Smith) può essere reso in più modi:


An ordinary guy
Average Joe
Joe Sixpack
John Q. Public
Joe Blow
a di sicuro altri ancora...

Edit: vedo che ti sei già risposto


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Dana,
stai sul sicuro: John Smith, for ever.
Buon lavoro.
GS


----------



## TimLA

Blackman said:


> Vorrei capire la sfumatura _John Doe_.
> 
> A me pare di capire che si applichi a persone delle quali non si conosce il nome, non identificate, ma ben precise.
> 
> _Quello è John Doe, non conosciamo il nome._
> 
> Si usa anche per il concetto di _everyman_, uomo qualsiasi, alla stregua del nostro _Mario Rossi_? o esiste altro?


 
Domanda interessante.

Spesso, l'uso di "John Doe" è molto specifico, e si usa in un contesto legale, criminale - una persona non consciuto o non si deve identificarla.
Ti do esempi:
The body was found yesterday, no ID, so he's a John Doe for now.
Our John Doe got away, be we got some good pictures of him during the robbery.
To protect his privacy, this injunction will be written as John Doe.

Si può usarlo in modo molto generale - un uomo qualsiasi - ma più comune sarebbe "John Smith" o "John Q. Public" e forse altre forme.

Per donne, la forma è "Jane Doe" e per i bambini "Baby Doe".
Ma può essere diverso - il caso molto famoso di "Roe v. Wade". (Roe = Doe)

QUI c'è qualcosa in Inglese, e QUA abbiamo una spiegazione in italiano.

Mi pare che in italiano è un po' diverso riguarda "Pinco Pallino", cosa ne dici?


----------



## Blackman

Grazie Tim.

Direi che _John Doe_ corrisponde al nostro _di nome ignoto o NN ( nomen nescio )._


----------



## danalto

Sono anni che mi imbatto in *John Doe*. 
Per quanto mi riguarda, in contesti "ufficiali" lo traduco molto semplicemente con *sconosciuto*, scelta approvata da diverse persone che ho contattato nel tempo: poliziotti, o altro.

È stato trovato il cadavere di *uno sconosciuto*.

In altri contesti, ci si può sbizzarrire come è stato fatto nelle tante risposte date da quando ho aperto il Thread, 4 anni fa!


----------



## ursu-lab

Una curiosità: la traduzione equivalente di John Doe in spagnolo, usata regolarmente nei doppiaggi cinematografici e televisivi, è "signor Nessuno".


----------



## Einstein

ursu-lab said:


> Una curiosità: la traduzione equivalente di John Doe in spagnolo, usata regolarmente nei doppiaggi cinematografici e televisivi, è "signor Nessuno".


Ma esiste anche in inglese Mr Nobody, ma non credo che corrisponda a John Doe.


----------



## ursu-lab

Einstein said:


> Ma esiste anche in inglese Mr Nobody, ma non credo che corrisponda a John Doe.


Mi riferisco proprio a John Doe. Il celeberimmo film di Capra è tradotto letteralmente "Giovanni Nessuno". In italiano è stato mantenuto "Arriva John Doe" o, tanto per cambiare, si sono inventati un titolo totalmente diverso "I dominatori della metropoli" .


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Dana.
Spero vivamente che tu non sia tornata sui tuoi passi e che sia invece rimasta attaccata a John Smith. E' la scelta più felice, credi. Gli italiani vanno a scuola di cinema americano da una vita e sanno perfettamente tutte le connotazioni e gli _innuendo_ che quel nome possiede ed evoca. "John Doe" non direbbe alla maggiorparte di loro nulla di nulla.
Per non parlare delle altre alternative tanto fantasiose quanto inefficaci. La forza di "John Smith" sta nel fatto che è _credibile_ grazie alla sua diffusione, e quindi appropriato pure come "falso nome". Insomma, è proprio cugino di Mario Rossi.
Un caro saluto.
GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, ursu.
la tua frase 
_"Il celeberimmo film di Capra è tradotto letteralmente "Giovanni Nessuno". In italiano è stato mantenuto "Arriva John Doe" o, tanto per cambiare, si sono inventati un titolo totalmente diverso "I dominatori della metropoli"_
mi ha messo in seria difficoltà.
Cosa vuol dire "è tradotto letteralmente"? Che l'originale era "John Nobody"? ma non era/è "John Doe"?
Se in italiano "è stato mantenuto " Arriva John Doe", allora NON è stato tradotto letteralmente "Giovanni Nessuno". Ma se "é stato mantenuto", allora in originale era "Here comes John Doe"?. E il titolo "I Dominatori..." quando salta fuori?
Me lo spieghi, se ne hai voglia?
Ciao.
GS


----------



## ursu-lab

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, ursu.
> la tua frase
> _"Il celeberimmo film di Capra è tradotto letteralmente "Giovanni Nessuno". In italiano è stato mantenuto "Arriva John Doe" o, tanto per cambiare, si sono inventati un titolo totalmente diverso "I dominatori della metropoli"_
> mi ha messo in seria difficoltà.
> Cosa vuol dire "è tradotto letteralmente"? Che l'originale era "John Nobody"? ma non era/è "John Doe"?
> Se in italiano "è stato mantenuto " Arriva John Doe", allora NON è stato tradotto letteralmente "Giovanni Nessuno". Ma se "é stato mantenuto", allora in originale era "Here comes John Doe"?. E il titolo "I Dominatori..." quando salta fuori?
> Me lo spieghi, se ne hai voglia?
> Ciao.
> GS


Te lo spiego...  Mi riferivo al mio post precedente: cioè alla scelta della traduzione *in spagnolo*, in cui hanno tradotto il cognome Doe con Nessuno. E un uomo qualunque è un signor Nessuno.

_John Nobody_ in inglese non l'ho mai sentito e non so a cosa si riferisca. 

PS: anch'io sono d'accordo sulla scelta di usare "John Smith", anche se "John Doe" tra letteratura, cinema, tv e musica, ormai dovrebbero saperlo tutti cosa vuol dire... Dovendo scegliere una variante italiana, oltre a Mario Rossi, potrebbe essere tradotto anche con Antonio *Esposito*, tanto per usare un cognome che ricordi i figli di NN.


----------



## london calling

JUst out of interest: John Doe.


----------

